# Should I get lubix?



## Radcuber (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been looking around for the answer to this question for the past two days because I haven't found the answer. I would have put this question in the one answer question thread if I didn't need more than 1 or 2 people's opinions. 
Because I live in the UK it's quite hard to get some good lube like you can in America with CRC and Jig-a-loo and such, and I don't like the feel of 3 in 1 silicone spray (when you do the whole process, such as taking the cube apart, etc. etc.).
So my questions are - Should I get lubix? Is it worth it? Should I get shock oil instead? For the UK cubers, what about Tableau? I'm getting a GuHong soon so these questions are all for the GuHong.
Sorry if that made no sense but hopefully you got the gist of it. 
Thanks for any help in advance  (Don't give me the it's preference crap, I want to know the majority of people's views  )


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 12, 2010)

I just tried Lubix for the first time today.
It is phenomenal. Outperforms CRC (the only other lube I've had experience with) by far.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

if you like the feel of a smooth, and somewhat heavier cube for better control, then get lubix. If you like fast turning with no effort, don't...


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 12, 2010)

Lubix is absolutely fantastic. However, don't buy it. By now speedcubeshop.com should be lubing all the cubes they sell with Lubix for free. Lubix lasts awhile so by the time you'll need to lube it again better cubes may have come out and if not then you should order it but the stuff does magic to your cube.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 12, 2010)

Lubix is amazing, especially in GuHongs. Unlike Maru lube in the GuHong, Lubix speeds it up, but still gives you a controlable feeling. Be sure not to use too much though.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 12, 2010)

Lubix makes the GuHong smooth and lasts long, but I don't like the feel of it. Somehow I can't get good times with it. I just use shock oil, and I recommend it too. They don't last long, but I lube pretty much everyday and have only used like 5% (?) of my 60ml bottle that I got a few months back. I use HPI-racing 20wt shock oil that I got from ebay for about 5 quids including shipping.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 12, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> I've been looking around for the answer to this question for the past two days because I haven't found the answer. I would have put this question in the one answer question thread if I didn't need more than 1 or 2 people's opinions.
> Because I live in the UK it's quite hard to get some good lube like you can in America



Stop right there! There are quite a few good puzzle lubes available in the UK. Tableau is highly rated, the LIDL W5 lube is the cheapest at 99p, the Maplin silicone is a good fall-back lube. 3-in-1 Silicone is OK too - I've had no problems with it but I'm not keen on the smell! I recommend full dismantle to lube (3x3x3 or other easy puzzles of course) since it gives you chance to clean the internal faces and takes maybe 2 minutes to reassemble. :tu


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 12, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Radcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking around for the answer to this question for the past two days because I haven't found the answer. I would have put this question in the one answer question thread if I didn't need more than 1 or 2 people's opinions.
> ...


What about if I just spray Tableau right in and work it through the cube? Cos my GuHong is on it's way


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 12, 2010)

Lubix is nice. Just as long as you don't put too much.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

Lubes = personal preference. 

I personally don't like lubix since I don't like the feel of it. makes it feel smooth but gummy. I like clicky and fast.


----------



## Joker (Sep 12, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > Radcuber said:
> ...



I ALWAYS break in my cubes for atleast 2 weeks before I lube them. Jus a tip, I guess.


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 12, 2010)

It's great though because the seller I'm buying from on ebay (YES THAT'S RIGHT, EBAY) is pre lubing it for me for no extra cost  He's the same guy I bought my FII from and he was great service, only £8 for a GuHong with free shipping, about $12? So it was a pretty good deal, so this thread is pretty much for when the lube that it comes with runs out


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 12, 2010)

OK, I'll say this one more time and then I'll consider it said. 

I don't understand why some people (and, don't get me wrong, this is not directed specifically at Radcuber) seem to be so adverse to the simple task of dismantling and reassembling 3x3x3 in order to properly lube it -- it's like they're super serious about every other aspect of speedcubing but can't be arsed to follow the one cube lubing process that has been demonstrated to be safest and most effective. :fp

OK, said. I'll shut up now


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 12, 2010)

Don't like dismantle? Don't get lubix. Lubix is amazing in my guhong because i sat down and took 30 minutes to disassemble the cube, put a drop where each center piece touches the core, where the spring touches the screw and the center piece, and where the washer touches the spring. If you can't be bothered to dissasemble, don't bother with lubix. Get jiggaloo or maru.


----------

